# The Best Peacoat



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm curious won everyone's take on the best peacoat. I've thought perhaps Schott, and a thread a few years back suggests Sterlingwear of Boston. What's the current thought on the matter? I feel like this is a stape I should have in my closet

Edit: also, I believe I'm getting a navy gloverall duffel for Christmas this year, which makes me think a peacoat may be better in dark grey. Thoughts?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

My advice is to avoid the peacoat. I really like them in theory and have one that fits perfectly, but it's just way too heavy for a Southern/Texan winter. Most of the Schott and Sterlingwear peacoats, if you go that direction, are 32 oz fabric! Greenville had a cold winter last year (relatively) and I think I wore my peacoat twice. The duffle, on the other hand, is just about right since it's not lined. In this case, less is more. Or, instead of the peacoat, concentrate your savings on something like one of those NOS Invertere car coats that keep popping up on eBay.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> I'm curious won everyone's take on the best peacoat.


The best peacoat? The one that is issued to you by the U.S. Navy when you begin basic training. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> The best peacoat? The one that is issued to you by the U.S. Navy when you begin basic training. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


That is the same one hanging in my closet.

Actually at Great Lakes when we were issued them, we got them, stenciled them, took off all the cutter tags, reinforced the 'hang loop' with a buttonhole stitch & turned them inside out and hung them on the back on the rack where it stayed for the remainder of training...


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very sad, Cards. I imagine that the forum will not be particularly pro-the slim fit peacoat Schott sells (that's 24oz wool)


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree that it may be too warm for your location, but it all depends on the coat. I got one last year after lusting after it the year before and mine came from a military and police supply store. I like it much better than the imitations I saw at department stores or where ever. I really like my peacoat and it gets a good bit of wear, today in fact. Its dressy enough to compliment my wardrobe for work and tough enough to take a good snow or rain. Check out a good military supply store, they may have a nice selection of new coats, and it was a good bit cheaper than its fashion counterparts.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Very sad, Cards. I imagine that the forum will not be particularly pro-the slim fit peacoat Schott sells (that's 24oz wool)


24 oz is a bit more reasonable. Mine's the old heavier weight and I wear it pretty "slim fit" though don't really think of it that way. Here's an old pic from last winter.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ya, the pro lem with the 24oz version is that it's $240...yikes. I will say, I'm rarely too warm when it's cold. Sorry guys, the only way I end with a naval issued coat is if I can't find anything else in 2yrs and look more into JAG (which is actually pretty appealing, at least salary wise. Though I think I'd do AF just because of some specifics)


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> That is the same one hanging in my closet.
> 
> Actually at Great Lakes when we were issued them, we got them, stenciled them, took off all the cutter tags, reinforced the 'hang loop' with a buttonhole stitch & turned them inside out and hung them on the back on the rack where it stayed for the remainder of training...


Ooh... I am having RTC Greatlakes flashbacks! I remember we had to reinforce the hang loop with our Navy issued dental floss. -Good Times


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Actually at Great Lakes when we were issued them, we got them, stenciled them, took off all the cutter tags, reinforced the 'hang loop' with a buttonhole stitch & turned them inside out and hung them on the back on the rack where it stayed for the remainder of training...


I went through San Diego in '68 where we stenciled them and put them back in the seabag where they stayed for the remainder of basic training.

Cruiser


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

For what it's worth, I got my peacoat from the Gap in 2000 for a little under $150. That may seem like a lot to pay for a Gap coat, but it's Thinsulate-lined and it's in near-perfect shape ten years on. It fits unbelievably, and it's one of my three favorite items of clothing. 

-k


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Why would a wool coat need a Thinsulate-lining? Sounds steamy.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

It's crazy warm. I can wear a t-shirt in 20 degree weather if I want to. 

-k


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> The best peacoat? The one that is issued to you by the U.S. Navy when you begin basic training. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


That's how I got mine - except it was my brother who joined the Navy. I had him buy me a U.S. Navy issue one when I was in High School - black wool (what passes for navy in the Navy) with silver metal buttons (I think that was only during the early/middle '80s- they seem to have been plastic before and are, apparently, plastic again). I loved that coat and wore it well into college when it was eventually replaced by a Chesterfield. I always felt rakish wearing the collar up. Worn with a sweater it held up fine to NJ winters.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Current seabag cost for new Navy issue peacoat is $138.90

These days officers may interchange the buttons to gilt & add shoulder-boards and it becomes a Reefer coat.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> I had him buy me a U.S. Navy issue one when I was in High School - black wool (what passes for navy in the Navy) with silver metal buttons (I think that was only during the early/middle '80s- they seem to have been plastic before and are, apparently, plastic again).


Late 70's-early 80's. I went back into the Reserves for a couple of years during that period and was issued one of these. It was much lighter weight than the coat I was issued in 1968. Everyone complained that they looked too "Air Force" so the Navy went back to the old style. I never wore that "Air Force" coat and ended up giving it to Goodwill.

Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I went through San Diego in '68 where we stenciled them and put them back in the seabag where they stayed for the remainder of basic training.
> 
> Cruiser


I thought they were all the rage among the Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club set!!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

So, sin or not to get it in a charcoal instead of navy?


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a Schott peacoat that I am not at all impressed with. Its pretty warm, but the wool and buttons feel cheap. Sterlingwear has the current navy contract, and it is possible to buy the actual navy peacoat from them for $250. Its not on their website, but they will sell it via email. I'm thinking about picking one up to replace my Schott.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

erbs said:


> I have a Schott peacoat that I am not at all impressed with. Its pretty warm, but the wool and buttons feel cheap. Sterlingwear has the current navy contract, and it is possible to buy the actual navy peacoat from them for $250. Its not on their website, but they will sell it via email. I'm thinking about picking one up to replace my Schott.


That's really disappointing to hear about the Schott. Thanks for the heads up, though


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> That's really disappointing to hear about the Schott. Thanks for the heads up, though


This coat by Brooks Brothers. Before you place your order make sure it's not back-ordered like some ofthe other items from the Fall collection. I'm waiting for some sort of sale before I get it, I don't think it's really worth $548. I wouldn't pay more than $350 for a pea coat.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the BB suggestion, but I'm a) after something cheaper (max around $200) and b) looking for the more navy-spec wool (tighter weave, nearly bulletproof, scratchy until it breaks in (years))


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks for the BB suggestion, but I'm a) after something cheaper (max around $200) and b) looking for the more navy-spec wool (tighter weave, nearly bulletproof, scratchy until it breaks in (years))


Well, I have an answer for everything I guess. Try , they have limited sizes left though.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks! I just need to get this Zara coat on the other forum sold first


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks! I just need to get this Zara coat on the other forum sold first


You're choosing Zara over something handmade in the US, really?! :icon_scratch:


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

camorristi said:


> Well, I have an answer for everything I guess. Try , they have limited sizes left though.


That looks like a re-branded Schott. Not bad for that price, but there are certainly better quality coats out there.


----------



## captainjz16 (Nov 20, 2005)

I purchased this RL last year for around $200 at the end of the season. 
It fits perfectly and is pretty well made.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product....3351650&ab=ln_men_cs1_wool&parentPage=family


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

camorristi said:


> You're choosing Zara over something handmade in the US, really?! :icon_scratch:


No! I have the Zara coat. Trying to sell it to fund the peacoat. No no no, ha


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

captainjz16 said:


> I purchased this RL last year for around $200 at the end of the season.
> It fits perfectly and is pretty well made.
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product....3351650&ab=ln_men_cs1_wool&parentPage=family


Why does a certain plaid riding boots thread pop to mind haha


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> No! I have the Zara coat. Trying to sell it to fund the peacoat. No no no, ha


Yeah that's what I thought. Did you try listing the Zara coat on eBay?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks for the BB suggestion, but I'm a) after something cheaper (max around $200) and b) looking for the more navy-spec wool (tighter weave, nearly bulletproof, scratchy until it breaks in (years))


hookem,

I've heard good things about Sterlingwear pea coats.

Navy surplus ones are really nice, and can be affordable, but are _very _heavy.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I say, Go vintage.

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

camorristi said:


> Yeah that's what I thought. Did you try listing the Zara coat on eBay?


That will be the next step. I'd hoped to sell it on SF just to make it easier


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I say, Go vintage.
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


Good deals on peacoat there.

Interesting site, I had no idea people piad that much for old polyester shirts.


----------



## Ahheck01 (Nov 19, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> That will be the next step. I'd hoped to sell it on SF just to make it easier


This is AAAC, not SF.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I have to vouch for Sterlingwear. It's all you could want in a peacoat. Great customer service, great coat. No one matches this quality at this price point. Buy true to size for a trim fit (and the right length---not cut longer than sportcoats, like most peacoats are!).

Secondly, I also have to hold with others who question whether the need for such a bulky coat would arise in Texas. Here in CT I tend to have to wait until at least mid-November to break it out---and that was my old Kenneth Cole one, not half as warm as the Sterlingwear.

If you want something that fills a similar trad niche without the bulk and heat, go for an unlined Filson mackinaw cruiser.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess I've just never had a piece of clothing warm enough that I thought, "too warm" while outside in the cold. Maybe I'm just a baby, but I turn into a shivering mess when it hits about 45 outside.


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

You and me both. I break down at about 55, at least this time of year. Friends from upstate New York don't think much of my tolerance as they walk around in 20 degree weather with little more than a sweatshirt. Oh well!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Which model is the "real" one? I can't imagine the navy is getting shipped anything that's not 100% wool. Must you call them?


unmodern said:


> I have to vouch for Sterlingwear. It's all you could want in a peacoat. Great customer service, great coat. No one matches this quality at this price point. Buy true to size for a trim fit (and the right length---not cut longer than sportcoats, like most peacoats are!).
> 
> Secondly, I also have to hold with others who question whether the need for such a bulky coat would arise in Texas. Here in CT I tend to have to wait until at least mid-November to break it out---and that was my old Kenneth Cole one, not half as warm as the Sterlingwear.
> 
> If you want something that fills a similar trad niche without the bulk and heat, go for an unlined Filson mackinaw cruiser.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Which model is the "real" one? I can't imagine the navy is getting shipped anything that's not 100% wool. Must you call them?


You are correct. Mine was issued in RTC Great lakes in 2000. The label in the inside pocket says: OVERCOAT, MAN'S, ENLISTED (100% WOOL), NAME OF CONTRACTOR STERLINGWEAR OF BOSTON, INC.
This peacoat is a 48XL, and (according to my bathroom scale) I am 5 Lbs heavier when wearing it. Itis so heavy, it feels almost bulletproof. It's funny but as warm as it is, I remember winter days on the waterfront in New England when the wind would cut right through it as if you were just wearing a t-shirt....


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Current seabag cost for new Navy issue peacoat is $138.90
> 
> These days officers may interchange the buttons to gilt & add shoulder-boards and it becomes a Reefer coat.


Have you seen anyone actually wear a Reefer coat? I've heard that the Academy kids do it, but that's it. One of the big reasons I've never purchased a pea coat is because I see it as an enlisted item and shouldn't be worn by officers. Besides, I don't wear any uniform item outside of the military anyway.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I may end up with the Schott just because of the $100 price difference, unless the quality is really just awful. It sounds like it will still be better than what I'd get from a number of other sources. True to size, though?


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

IlliniFlyer said:


> Have you seen anyone actually wear a Reefer coat? I've heard that the Academy kids do it, but that's it. One of the big reasons I've never purchased a pea coat is because I see it as an enlisted item and shouldn't be worn by officers. Besides, I don't wear any uniform item outside of the military anyway.


I never wore mine, and I think it probably became too small by the time I made LTjg. I gave or threw it away and never needed or missed it as a Reservist. I'd never wear one with civilian clothes; They are a little too "Navy Surplus" for me.

I do still have my bridge coat in the attic, I think. That sucker is heavy.

Scott


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Which model is the "real" one? I can't imagine the navy is getting shipped anything that's not 100% wool. Must you call them?


Both the Authentic and the Navigator have authentic detailing. The two eight-button models less so. You don't want the 32oz one, that's just a ploy to make people think it's warmer. I have also heard that you can call to ask about their super-secret military-grade model. I just didn't feel the need (I own the Navigator because I wanted 100% wool).


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

unmodern said:


> Both the Authentic and the Navigator have authentic detailing. The two eight-button models less so. You don't want the 32oz one, that's just a ploy to make people think it's warmer. I have also heard that you can call to ask about their super-secret military-grade model. I just didn't feel the need (I own the Navigator because I wanted 100% wool).


 I hate that they only offer 100% wool in black.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

The super-secret one comes in real midnight navy. The lighter navy they sell in the other styles is only a gesture for those who think Navy=navy; the true color of the p-jacket (Blue 3346) is way closer to black than to navy.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

unmodern said:


> The super-secret one comes in real midnight navy. The lighter navy they sell in the other styles is only a gesture for those who think Navy=navy; the true color of the p-jacket (Blue 3346) is way closer to black than to navy.


Ya, I know. Buuuut I'm not in the navy and I'm not really trying to pretend I am. I'm ok with it not being totally authentic, I'm just after the kind of wool they're using for the navy ones, really. I really appreciate all your help, by the way, you seem to be an expert on these.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, so here's the update. Schott uses nylon in their wool weave. I'm not sure why I missed that earlier. I guess my only choice if I want a non-black all wool model is to call Sterlingwear and get their more expensive "secret" model


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

If you decide to pick up the Sterlingwear, do you mind to let me know what you think of the quality?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

erbs said:


> If you decide to pick up the Sterlingwear, do you mind to let me know what you think of the quality?


Will do. I'm going to give them a call tomorrow and ask how much and the details and all that good stuff.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, sorry to update my own thread one more time, but this will be of some interest to many of you, I imagine. I just spoke with sterlingwear (their customer service on the phone is just phenomenal). They informed me that they've just received new fabrics that can be used to make their Navigator model:
Navy 100% wool
Burgundy 100% wool
Camel color 100% wool

The Navy is NOT the dark, almost black version of the Naval issue coats; it's lighter and more of what you think of when you think a normal navy color. They'll start taking orders on these via telephone on Monday, and the price will be that of the normal Navigator model. I'm going to go ahead and order the Navy version, 100% wool Navigator and will report back on fit/finish and the like.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, just when I was about to order from Sterlingwear, I found a sterlingwear from the early 80's, Naval issued on ebay. So, I won't have any comment on the new wool they just got, sorry about that


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Well, just when I was about to order from Sterlingwear, I found a sterlingwear from the early 80's, Naval issued on ebay.


The Navy changed the pea coat in 1980. The color changed from midnight blue to black and the coat went from 100 percent wool to a wool/nylon blend that was a lighter weight than previous coats. Also the big plastic buttons were changed to smaller silver buttons which made the coat look more like something that would be issued by the Air Force. Most Sailors disliked the small silver buttons and after a few years the Navy went back to the original style buttons.

If your coat was a 1980 Naval issued coat it would have to be this style since this is what was being issued by the Navy at that time. Like I said in an earlier post, I was in the Navy in the late 60's and the pea coat issued to me then was nothing like the pea coat that was issued to me by the Navy when I went back into the Naval Reserve in 1980. I never wore the 1980 coat and ended up giving it to Goodwill.

Cruiser


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hrm, I wonder what the details on this one are, then. It says 1988 actually, and is tagged sterlingwear. It has the large anchor buttons, though. Here is the link:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Hrm, I wonder what the details on this one are, then. It says 1988 actually[/url]


By 1988 they had probably gone back to the large anchor buttons; however, the official Navy coats were still black instead of the older midnight blue and probably still a wool/nylon blend. Whether the Navy ever went back to the heavier weight of the pre-1980 coat, I don't know.

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> The Navy changed the pea coat in 1980.
> ...Also the big plastic buttons were changed to smaller silver buttons which made the coat look more like something that would be issued by the Air Force. Most Sailors disliked the small silver buttons and after a few years the Navy went back to the original style buttons.
> ...
> Cruiser


Ouch. Now that could leave a mark!


----------



## ChrisSweet (Sep 18, 2009)

Any thoughts on this pea coat? It looks very similar to a Schott to me, but is not branded as such.

https://www.surplusandadventure.com...g/us-navy-wool-peacoat-aka-reefer-348230.html


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm looking for a vintage peacoat with the corduroy-lined pockets. Size 40R or thereabouts.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> The Navy changed the pea coat in 1980.made the coat look more like something that *would be issued by the Air Force.*


What, they looked like bus drivers!?!?


----------



## jimmyfingers (Sep 14, 2010)

I own a Peacoat from the Gap that I got for 25 dollars 7 years ago. It turned out to be an amazing coat and I still own it. I am in Georgia now instead of New York. I got it dry cleaned when I first moved down here 2 years ago and have not taken it out of the plastic yet.


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

I prefer duffle coat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> What, they looked like bus drivers!?!?


LOL. Greyhound, perhaps? Now where did I put those targeting coordinates(!)?


----------



## Sese (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I'm interested in maybe buying some new pea coat for the next winter and would kindly like to find out what the current official style of the issued model is please: Is it 100 percent "black-blue" wool at 32oz. or a blend? What is the official back side looking like now? Vented back with paralel tack? And quilted lining or fleece inside?

Is this issued style available anywhere in the civilian world? 
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

The Sterlingwear discussed above is the current contract holder with the US Navy. You can buy from their website.



Sese said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm interested in maybe buying some new pea coat for the next winter and would kindly like to find out what the current official style of the issued model is please: Is it 100 percent "black-blue" wool at 32oz. or a blend? What is the official back side looking like now? Vented back with paralel tack? And quilted lining or fleece inside?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sese (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, but no you cannot order the exact Navy model from their website. This is why I ask. I admit many people don't care about the difference but I do. It is even confusing, they use words like classic, traditional and authentic for styles that differ in many details from the "real" one. 
Did anybody order a "true Navy spec" one by phone from Sterlingwear recently? I want the 32oz and US Navy wool.

And a legal question please: If I would stand in front of a navy exchange. Could somebody military buy it for me there or would this be some offense?


----------



## Submariner (May 6, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> My advice is to avoid the peacoat. I really like them in theory and have one that fits perfectly, but it's just way too heavy for a Southern/Texan winter.


I have to disagree. I'm am an EXTREMELY warm natured person and, regrettably, carry around a not insignificant amount of extra weight and I've worn a peacoat for many years in the DFW area. I work in a pretty casual office and I usually dress in multiple layers in the winter. Button down under sweater with a coat for outdoors and a scarf for the windy days (which is really every day around here). This is my uniform from Jan-Feb. Earlier than that and it isn't cold enough yet. Nov and Dec are generally mild, but the temperature barely gets out of the 40s in Jan and Feb here, if it does you can always discard some layers.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Sese said:


> Thanks, but no you cannot order the exact Navy model from their website. This is why I ask. I admit many people don't care about the difference but I do. It is even confusing, they use words like classic, traditional and authentic for styles that differ in many details from the "real" one.
> Did anybody order a "true Navy spec" one by phone from Sterlingwear recently? I want the 32oz and US Navy wool.
> 
> And a legal question please: If I would stand in front of a navy exchange. Could somebody military buy it for me there or would this be some offense?


I don't have answers for these questions, but I suggest you look at the huge pea coat thread over at the StyleForum:

There's a guy who posts there with the user name "peacoat" who's THE peacoat expert.

FWIW, Ebay often has new or like-new US Navy-issue pea coats for sale. That might be the easiest way to pick one up.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just call up Sterlingwear. They'll hook you up.


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

The Fedora Lounge has a history of the Navy pea coat thread that has a lot of useful info about pea coats:
https://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?35824-PEACOAT-DATING

Re Post #65: "And a legal question please: If I would stand in front of a navy exchange. Could somebody military buy it for me there or would this be some offense?"

No it's not an offense. Some sailor could do that for you.


----------



## Sese (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your answers and the links. I appreciate your help. Will let you know how it went. (Well before next winter hopefully).


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

*Fedora Lounge Peacoat Thread = Styleforum Peacoat thread*



Regillus said:


> The Fedora Lounge has a history of the Navy pea coat thread that has a lot of useful info about pea coats:
> https://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?35824-PEACOAT-DATING


The guy who wrote all that stuff on the Fedora Lounge is the same "peacoat" who basically holds court on that SF peacoat thread. Besides having freakish knowledge of peacoats, he's also very generous with his knowledge and his time. He patiently answers a lot of questions and PMs.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a Pea Coat that was aquired via a friend who at the time was in the Naval Reserve. It came from the uniform shop at the Naval Exchange at Norfolk in about 1995ish. This coat is 100% Wool, it is black and has the black plastic buttons, and is VERY heavy, and rarely worn here in Alabama as it can be too warm.

I was at the Naval Exchange at Mayport back in May and can attest that the Navy has cheapened up the Pea Coat, the new off the rack coats are significantly lighter weight than the one I have. My cousin whom is stationed at Mayport said that the active duty guys will buy the 'old' pea-coats thru a used uniform purchase means that the active duty guys have. Further he said the new ones weren't nearly warm enough for Chicago winters, where he trained.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

tocqueville said:


> The guy who wrote all that stuff on the Fedora Lounge is the same "peacoat" who basically holds court on that SF peacoat thread. Besides having freakish knowledge of peacoats, he's also very generous with his knowledge and his time. He patiently answers a lot of questions and PMs.


 He's knowledgeable, yes. But when I asked if he'd sell me a vintage pea coat he responded, "I'd like to sell you one, but I don't think you'd have any use for it in Florida."

So I guess Florida "never" gets cold (just like Australia "never" gets cold either) and he doesn't want to sell an awesome, authentic piece to a rube like me. :icon_smile_big:


----------

